# (Field report) Older women are completely useless



## Amnesia (Sep 30, 2020)

29 years old met off a dating app (not bumble or tinder.) Persian, very athletic and slim but D size boobs. 7.5/10 normie scale face. We texted and talked on the phone for a few hours last night. She said basically all the close to the wall type things reddit/TRP would say it was hilarious.

- Said she has gotten more picky now that shes older and knows what she wants and won't settle for less. When she was younger she had lower standards and fucked around with a lot of guys she would never touch now. She won't date guys without 6 pack abs and have their stuff together, career, earning a lot, great personality, intelligent.
-She literally had me take a pic to verify I wasnt a catfish showing my abs cause she doesnt date guys who dont have them
- Again, it felt like an interview in a lot of the phone conversation, she was asking specific questions about my job, my education, how long it's gunna take for me to "advance my career" like I felt the golddigger in her tangibly. It was honestly hilarious. With younger girls they ask like one question about my job and dgaf
- Has been on dating apps for 2 years and said she only ran into 2 guys she actually found genuinely attractive, all guys are ugly on there
- Starting to feel lonely esp when her sister just got married
- She had an abusive 3 year relationship, got cheated on knocked up and the guy left her then, now is super jaded towards guys and says she will never let her guard down towards a guy again


*I know this is common knowledge, I am just confirming it with real life experiences. The difference between talking to these late 20's girls vs teens and early 20's girl is night and day. 

@CandySniper @oldcell *


----------



## Yliaster (Sep 30, 2020)

more milfs for me


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 30, 2020)

She is coping with her standards as a defense mechanism to protect her ego after getting cheated on


----------



## Danish_Retard (Sep 30, 2020)

The memes write themselves


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> The difference between talking to these late 20's girls vs teens and early 20's girl is night and day.


can you elab on teens vs early 20's? or is there not much of a difference?


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 30, 2020)

*its such lifefuel knowing they will suffer*


----------



## sytyl (Sep 30, 2020)

Please please please let her know that she isn't worth a guy who has all those things she wants. Do it subtly or overtly, she has to know. Break her down, let her know she is worthless now to men who respect themselves.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 30, 2020)

It's even noticeable with mid twenties girls compared to late teens already. The older they get, the higher their standards become and the more jaded/bitter they are.

Especially noticeable when you are clubbing and going to bars. Younger girls will be way more open to casual conversation than older girls that will immediately judge and disregard you.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 30, 2020)

I have a sex hangout scheduled with her sunday. She has the best body Ive seen for a 29 year old

She said I was the only sexy guy she saw on the whole app and once I verified to her she said I look like an underwear model and was willing to meet


*Cause ultimately at the end of the day she can cope with her being a "career woman" "having her shit together" but when she meets a hot guy she knows what guys REALLY value and she made sure to send me nudes and tells me her pussy is tight and she will swallow too. Cause no one cares about ur career u dumb cunt*


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have a sex hangout scheduled with her sunday. She has the best body Ive seen for a 29 year old
> 
> She said I was the only sexy guy she saw on the whole app and once I verified to her she said I look like an underwear model and was willing to meet


have fun fucking that granny


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 30, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> She is coping with her standards as a defense mechanism to protect her ego after getting cheated on


not just cheated on. she knows her looks are diminishing


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have a sex hangout scheduled with her sunday. She has the best body Ive seen for a 29 year old
> 
> She said I was the only sexy guy she saw on the whole app and once I verified to her she said I look like an underwear model and was willing to meet


fuck her and break her confidence by telling her she is a used up, unpairbondable whore after


----------



## sytyl (Sep 30, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> fuck her and break her confidence by telling her she is a used up, unpairbondable whore after


This, legit bring up relationships and say you'd never want to be in a relationship with a woman with as much baggage as her.


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Sep 30, 2020)

Have you piped a very hot older woman (late twenties)? I’m curious as to how that is. I’ve seen some smoking hot women in their late twenties but I’ve never had sex with anyone over the age of 22.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 30, 2020)

*She even was like telling me all the places she would want me to take her on dates and vacation if she decides to date ME. She was saying 2 weeks in Hawaii and Mexico and she said you would take me out to nice dinners too right?

jfl and this is after her sending me nudes and telling me she wants to fuck me this weekend. WTF u valueless whore*




nudes said:


> Have you piped a very hot older woman (late twenties)? I’m curious as to how that is. I’ve seen some smoking hot women in their late twenties but I’ve never had sex with anyone over the age of 22.



Oldest woman I have had sex with was 52. I found no real correlation with older women vs mid 20 women.


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 30, 2020)

sytyl said:


> This, legit bring up relationships and say you'd never want to be in a relationship with a woman with as much baggage as her.


tell her that no one will ever love her, and that because she wasted all her years as a useless whore, that she should just end her life


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 30, 2020)

29yo's thinking they have the value of a 20yo woman. Hilarious tbh. She has less than 10 fertile years left.


----------



## Chad.In.Incel.Body (Sep 30, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> fuck her and break her confidence by telling her she is a used up, unpairbondable whore after






sytyl said:


> This, legit bring up relationships and say you'd never want to be in a relationship with a woman with as much baggage as her.




Do it


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *She even was like telling me all the places she would want me to take her on dates and vacation if she decides to date ME. She was saying 2 weeks in Hawaii and Mexico and she said you would take me out to nice dinners too right?
> 
> jfl and this is after her sending me nudes and telling me she wants to fuck me this weekend. WTF u valueless whore*


tell her the only place your sending her to is gandy heaven


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Sep 30, 2020)

Persian foids are generally hypergamous degenerate trash @Short Ugly and Brown


----------



## Blackout.xl (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *She even was like telling me all the places she would want me to take her on dates and vacation if she decides to date ME. She was saying 2 weeks in Hawaii and Mexico and she said you would take me out to nice dinners too right?
> 
> jfl and this is after her sending me nudes and telling me she wants to fuck me this weekend. WTF u valueless whore*
> 
> ...


She makes me rock hard


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 30, 2020)

ToursOverBoyo2020 said:


> Persian foids are generally hypergamous degenerate trash @Short Ugly and Brown



She got a nose job too cause she had a typical Persian nose


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 30, 2020)

I hate bitches if I ascend I’m treating them all as cumrags


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 30, 2020)

Tbh for most men that dont want children, this foid is probably still ideal.

I don't see why anyone that would want a serious relationship, aka the type that ends in starting a *FAMILY* with more than 2 children, would want to start a relationship with a 25+yo woman.



> Statistical analysis showed that the women in the 27–29 age group had significantly less chance on average of becoming pregnant than did the 19- to 26-year-olds. Pregnancy rates did not change notably between the 27–34 age group, but dropped again significantly for the 35–39 age group.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 30, 2020)

amnesia carrying this site with his cagefuel


----------



## TURBO (Sep 30, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> 29yo's thinking they have the value of a 20yo woman. Hilarious tbh. She has less than 10 fertile years left.



i think you mean 10 months


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 30, 2020)

TURBO said:


> i think you mean 10 months
> 
> View attachment 703279


Well they can still get pregnant at 30yo, it just take a whole year of fucking her every day without condom before she gets pregnant. It's JFL tier fertility. So much time and effort. Good luck creating a large family like that.

The 20yo girl? You could fuck her once and get unlucky/lucky, and she's already pregnant. Girls at that age can get pregnant very easily with unprotected sex.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 30, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> 29yo's thinking they have the value of a 20yo woman. Hilarious tbh. She has less than 10 fertile years left.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 30, 2020)

*Also she said she HATED clean shaven men, she likes men to be and look like men, heavy stubble was her favorite. 


@oldcell *

She said back hair is repulsive on a man, minimal or no chest hair is ideal. 

Also shes never had an orgasm from a guy eating her out, only time she orgasm from sex if she fingers herself while getting fucked.* She said GIRTH is more important than length, she said that. BUUUT then she also said she loves when the cock hits the back of her pussy. So *wtf which is it u confusing girl


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 30, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


>


tbh its just fucking brutal man. I dont care about slaying at all. I just want a healthy, young, loving wife, big house and 5+ kids.

Instead I am stuck in this fucking subhuman incel life where I am now 25yo with the sexual experience of a 15 year old, being at the age where I should've started a family already. But I haven't got a decent income yet even. All of my same age peers arent doing any better atleast in the job part, but also not making families.

This society is FUCKED. The jews setup society in such way that it's 'normal' to wait till women are 30+yo before starting children. WTF?!


----------



## oldcell (Sep 30, 2020)

Fucking slut she will be alone forever

nah she wont, she will end with some balding provider probably


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Also shes never had an orgasm from a guy eating her out, only time she orgasm from sex if she fingers herself while getting fucked.* She said GIRTH is more important than length, she said that. BUUUT then she also said she loves when the cock hits the back of her pussy. So *wtf which is it u confusing girl


@Vvvvxxxx @Beetlejuice @rightfulcel @Squirtoutmabooty 

sub 7.5 x 5.5 (in either department) = MICROPENIS


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 30, 2020)

oldcell said:


> Fucking slut she will be alone forever
> 
> nah she wont, she will end with some balding provider probably



She was rlly weird, cause on the phone I was acting cocky sarcastic a bit too when she was talking and I made a crack about "I'll see if I actually wanna take u out after our sex hangut." SHe shot back like "ooohh well, look if we dont vibe we dont vibe whatever, I mean I have hundreds of guys lining up to date me, like theres no shortage of men that wanna be with me so whatever if u dont, its whatever"


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Sep 30, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> @Vvvvxxxx @Beetlejuice @rightfulcel @Squirtoutmabooty
> 
> sub 7.5 x 5.5 (in either department) = MICROPENIS


over


----------



## oldcell (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She was rlly weird, cause on the phone I was acting cocky sarcastic a bit too when she was talking and I made a crack about "I'll see if I actually wanna take u out after our sex hangut." SHe shot back like "ooohh well, look if we dont vibe we dont vibe whatever, I mean I have hundreds of guys lining up to date me, like theres no shortage of men that wanna be with me so whatever if u dont, its whatever"



LEgit
Do u consider yourself mgtow? i think u fits desription, me as well
no marriage, children and cohabitate


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 30, 2020)

*DESTROY HER MENTALLY PLEASE BRO *


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Oldest woman I have had sex with was *52*. I found no real correlation with older women vs mid 20 women.


bruh the more I read your stories the more I lose hope in looksmaxxing, you are still an aspie and you fuck some low class bitches anyway you are way out of their league


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 30, 2020)

oldcell said:


> LEgit
> Do u consider yourself mgtow? i think u fits desription, me as well
> no marriage, children and cohabitate


yes 100 percent I am MGTOW


----------



## wasted (Sep 30, 2020)

bro this is unrelated but how do you cope with having dark colored eyes? i hate mine ngl


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 30, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> bruh the more I read your stories the more I lose hope in looksmaxxing, you are still an aspie and you fuck some low class bitches anyway you are way out of their league



Yes I am an aspie. And I already have an established rotation of my hottest FWB I could stick to and only bang and it would satisfy all my sexual needs. I fuck all different types of women for the experience since I dont even enjoy the actual act of sex. I think its overrated and masturbation is better anyway




wasted said:


> bro this is unrelated but how do you cope with having dark colored eyes? i hate mine ngl


by not having children and passing my black eyes onto them


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yes I am an aspie. And I already have an established rotation of my hottest FWB I could stick to and only bang and it would satisfy all my sexual needs. I fuck all different types of women for the experience since *I dont even enjoy the actual act of sex. I think its overrated and* *masturbation is better anyway*
> 
> 
> 
> by not having children and passing my black eyes onto them


you say this only so people dont kill themselves after reading your nuclear blackpills, admit it


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 30, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> you say this only so people dont kill themselves after reading your nuclear blackpills, admit it



No, sex is not that fun.


@fonzee98 









Sex is way more work than its worth


Tons of foreplay warming her up turning her on, saying the right things to turn her on making sure your dirty talk is sexy enough yet not cringe. Being dominant taking control moving her around in diff positions all while making sure you never lose you boner. Then eating her out right, being...




looksmax.org


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 30, 2020)

Words cannot describe how over it is for her. Any guy with all those traits isnt going to commit to a woman who is nearly 30. Ngl its a little sad because she is clearly jaded after dark triad chad ruined her life (accceptable response tbh), but she is never going to find what she is looking for.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> No, sex is not that fun.


as you say, but I bet its only you who think like that


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 30, 2020)

*IT IS OVER*


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 30, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> you say this only so people dont kill themselves after reading your nuclear blackpills, admit it



Im assuming when you reach a high slay count like amnesia, all the novelty of sex has vanished. Sex is like drinking water for chads.


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 30, 2020)

wasted said:


> bro this is unrelated but how do you cope with having dark colored eyes? i hate mine ngl


He copes by fucking your oneits


----------



## egoy (Sep 30, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> can you elab on teens vs early 20's? or is there not much of a difference?


No difference, teens just look better


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> No, sex is not that fun.
> 
> 
> @fonzee98
> ...


because its easy for you to get


----------



## recessed (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yes I am an aspie. And I already have an established rotation of my hottest FWB I could stick to and only bang and it would satisfy all my sexual needs. I fuck all different types of women for the experience since I dont even enjoy the actual act of sex. I think its overrated and masturbation is better anyway
> 
> 
> 
> by not having children and passing my black eyes onto them


so fucking based
jacking off > 3dpd


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 30, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> She is coping with her standards as a defense mechanism to protect her ego after getting cheated on


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 30, 2020)

This site can be bluepilled because some users here legit hate women. This 29 year old hot Persian will end up as a normies wife who will earn more than her and buy her a house. Swallow the blackpill.


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 30, 2020)

@Short Ugly and Brown


----------



## Deleted member 1212 (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have a sex hangout scheduled with her sunday. She has the best body Ive seen for a 29 year old
> 
> She said I was the only sexy guy she saw on the whole app and once I verified to her she said I look like an underwear model and was willing to meet
> 
> ...


does she have a nice ass with good birthing hips?


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> 29 years old met off a dating app (not bumble or tinder.) Persian, very athletic and slim but D size boobs. 7.5/10 normie scale face. We texted and talked on the phone for a few hours last night. She said basically all the close to the wall type things reddit/TRP would say it was hilarious.
> 
> - Said she has gotten more picky now that shes older and knows what she wants and won't settle for less. When she was younger she had lower standards and fucked around with a lot of guys she would never touch now. She won't date guys without 6 pack abs and have their stuff together, career, earning a lot, great personality, intelligent.
> -She literally had me take a pic to verify I wasnt a catfish showing my abs cause she doesnt date guys who dont have them
> ...


Wait a few more years and she'll hit the wall and realize no guy wants her, then you can fuck her ez


----------



## brainded (Sep 30, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> tell her that no one will ever love her, and that because she wasted all her years as a useless whore, that she should just end her life


Who hurt you brother


----------



## oldcell (Sep 30, 2020)

Nothing more desperate than females who are stucked forever on dating apps
Even incels have more SMV


----------



## brainded (Sep 30, 2020)

lordgandy2000 said:


> Wait a few more years and she'll hit the wall and realize no guy wants her, then you can fuck her ez


Cope, some bluepilled loser will marry her and give her whatever she wants while she gives him crumbs of sex. Women can't lose


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Sep 30, 2020)

brainded said:


> Cope, some bluepilled loser will marry her and give her whatever she wants while she gives him crumbs of sex. Women can't lose


God i fucking hate simps so bad


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 30, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> This site can be bluepilled because some users here legit hate women. This 29 year old hot Persian will end up as a normies wife who will earn more than her and buy her a house. Swallow the blackpill.


no one said she wouldn't find a betabuxxer

doesn't change the fact she's a used up cunt


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 30, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> no one said she wouldn't find a betabuxxer
> 
> doesn't change the fact she's a used up cunt


She has a happy ending. She will still fuck men like amnesia while married. Lol women are as hedonistic as men.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 30, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> She has a happy ending. She will still fuck men like amnesia while married. Lol women are as hedonistic as men.


women live in tutorial mode

water is wet


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 30, 2020)

Keep coping guys. Amnesia is blackpilled and sees the truth behind these social interactions. Another very attractive guy with money is already waiting to get into a ltr with her. Maybe a succesfull banker that is maybe a bit less gl than amnesia and doesnt really know his worth. Her smv is still sky high. Yes maybe she cant get a hot chad millionaire, but at least she can get laid with hot chad. At the same time we bitter pieces of genetic waste are here coping with „the wall“, and setting up another catfish account. Jfl most uf us cant even get landwhales to fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Sep 30, 2020)

it's fkn over for most us, done


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 30, 2020)

Just remember guys, this woman is 29 years old. SHe has had a kid and gave it up for adoption, is jaded and bitter towards men. Still going to school at her age. Yet she made a point on how many guys aren't attractive to her or aren''t on her level. Says most guys are ugly or they aren't where they need to be career wise to date her, according to her standards.

And even after all that *she wouldn't accept just my GL face as good enough to her, *she told to to send a pic of my abs as well cause she doesnt date guys that also don't have visible abs. She asked me like 2 times as well if that was a current pic of my body, the one with abs I sent her. JFL


It's just so hilarious how womens standards go astronomically higher the older and uglier they get. THis is actually a case for why men/fathers need to guide their young daughters sexuality and like pair them up FOR them cause young women have no idea just how valuable their SMV is at their age.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just remember guys, this woman is 29 years old. SHe has had a kid and gave it up for adoption, is jaded and bitter towards men. Still going to school at her age. Yet she made a point on how many guys aren't attractive to her or aren''t on her level. Says most guys are ugly or they aren't where they need to be career wise to date her, according to her standards.
> 
> And even after all that *she wouldn't accept just my GL face as good enough to her, *she told to to send a pic of my abs as well cause she doesnt date guys that also don't have visible abs. She asked me like 2 times as well if that was a current pic of my body, the one with abs I sent her. JFL
> 
> ...


most common blackpill here bro, most guys are not sexually attractive


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She was rlly weird, cause on the phone I was acting cocky sarcastic a bit too when she was talking and I made a crack about "I'll see if I actually wanna take u out after our sex hangut." SHe shot back like "ooohh well, look if we dont vibe we dont vibe whatever, I mean I have hundreds of guys lining up to date me, like theres no shortage of men that wanna be with me so whatever if u dont, its whatever"


I swear I'm gonna switch to SSN fuck this clown world 😞


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 30, 2020)

brainded said:


> Who hurt you brother


society


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She was rlly weird, cause on the phone I was acting cocky sarcastic a bit too when she was talking and I made a crack about "I'll see if I actually wanna take u out after our sex hangut." SHe shot back like "ooohh well, look if we dont vibe we dont vibe whatever, I mean I have hundreds of guys lining up to date me, like theres no shortage of men that wanna be with me so whatever if u dont, its whatever"


What a fucking bitch 
I hate these types the most 
Those that realise their infinite privilege in life by having a hole between their legs


----------



## Golang (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Persian


I stopped reading there


----------



## TRNA (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just remember guys, this woman is 29 years old. SHe has had a kid and gave it up for adoption, is jaded and bitter towards men. Still going to school at her age. Yet she made a point on how many guys aren't attractive to her or aren''t on her level. Says most guys are ugly or they aren't where they need to be career wise to date her, according to her standards.
> 
> And even after all that *she wouldn't accept just my GL face as good enough to her, *she told to to send a pic of my abs as well cause she doesnt date guys that also don't have visible abs. She asked me like 2 times as well if that was a current pic of my body, the one with abs I sent her. JFL
> 
> ...


good night I hate women, even chad isn't enough for retarded post wall bitches, this is her standards @Amnesia



, I'm surprsied she didn't have an abortion because women are evil and lack empathy, also you're right about being mgtow,having a healthy relationship these days is impossible, looksmax to chad and then get your sex need by fucking a bitch once a week, sounds about right


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 30, 2020)

sytyl said:


> Please please please let her know that she isn't worth a guy who has all those things she wants. Do it subtly or overtly, she has to know. Break her down, let her know she is worthless now to men who respect themselves.





EreptileDysfunction said:


> fuck her and break her confidence by telling her she is a used up, unpairbondable whore after


love this based site, only place we can talk real shit tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 1, 2020)

not a sentence


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Oct 1, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She was rlly weird, cause on the phone I was acting cocky sarcastic a bit too when she was talking and I made a crack about "I'll see if I actually wanna take u out after our sex hangut." SHe shot back like "ooohh well, look if we dont vibe we dont vibe whatever, I mean I have hundreds of guys lining up to date me, like theres no shortage of men that wanna be with me so whatever if u dont, its whatever"



Coping so hard, the line of "men" are soy boys with less muscle than a 12yr old girl


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 1, 2020)

Did you fuck herife up before leaving?


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 1, 2020)

@Amnesia update on Kim?


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Oct 1, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> 29 years old met off a dating app (not bumble or tinder.) Persian, very athletic and slim but D size boobs. 7.5/10 normie scale face. We texted and talked on the phone for a few hours last night. She said basically all the close to the wall type things reddit/TRP would say it was hilarious.
> 
> - Said she has gotten more picky now that shes older and knows what she wants and won't settle for less. When she was younger she had lower standards and fucked around with a lot of guys she would never touch now. She won't date guys without 6 pack abs and have their stuff together, career, earning a lot, great personality, intelligent.
> -She literally had me take a pic to verify I wasnt a catfish showing my abs cause she doesnt date guys who dont have them
> ...



Roasties are hilarious. As much as they point the finger at men and the Chads of their past for their bitterness, women's extreme competitive nature is equally to blame. You know how women yearn for a 'tall, dark and handsome' Chad to plaster all over their Instagram to make their fake friends jealous? Well, once roastie gets her suitably betabuxxed man she does the same - but with engagement, marriage, shopping trips, vacations, family reunions, a decorated home and pregnancy.

That being said, there are plenty of reasonably hot roasties out there in my opinion (inb4 cope) providing the wall hasn't him them too hard. However, reminders like these are so important to stay redpilled as their pussy baiting can easily lead you back into bluepilled habits if you're not mentally strong enough.

Looking forward to hearing how Sunday goes, if not for the hilarity from the redpills. Does she look like Mia Khalifa?


----------



## lutte (Oct 1, 2020)

I fcked a 32yo wh*re once and it wasn’t worth the money tbh


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 1, 2020)

This is why I'm waiting for new VR tech to stay on it until death. Maybe then I wlll experience life as it should've been


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 1, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> This is why I'm waiting for new VR tech to stay on it until death. Maybe then I wlll experience life as it should've been


This tbh. I much rather live in a virtual reality world than this current world we live in.

Always when I played online videogames I used to appreciate the fact how every single human has an equal chance in these games with no inherent unfair advantages. Nobody is born with a level, gear or appearance advantage. Online videogames are all about personality, skill, ambition, goals.

Real life is all about being born attractive, wealthy and in the right environment.


----------



## Pillarman (Oct 1, 2020)

Bruuh that bitch for sure browses r/FemaleDatingStrategy, she sounds exactly like one of them


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Oct 1, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> Bruuh that bitch for sure browses r/FemaleDatingStrategy, she sounds exactly like one of them



Those whores are delusional jfl every post I see makes me cage.


----------



## TITUS (Oct 1, 2020)

She sounds like a broken unfixable woman. Also 29 years too old to have a chance, another catlady.


----------



## wristcel (Oct 1, 2020)

i find older women much easier! 
It's the hot jailbaits who seem to only want some sort of 18 year old DicCaprio looking guy


----------



## TITUS (Oct 1, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> 29yo's thinking they have the value of a 20yo woman. Hilarious tbh. She has less than 10 fertile years left.


5 with some luck and pray for your children not being full of assbergers and downs.


Syobevoli said:


> tbh its just fucking brutal man. I dont care about slaying at all. I just want a healthy, young, loving wife, big house and 5+ kids.
> 
> Instead I am stuck in this fucking subhuman incel life where I am now 25yo with the sexual experience of a 15 year old, being at the age where I should've started a family already. But I haven't got a decent income yet even. All of my same age peers arent doing any better atleast in the job part, but also not making families.
> 
> This society is FUCKED. The jews setup society in such way that it's 'normal' to wait till women are 30+yo before starting children. WTF?!


The orthodox jews are having 10+ kids all on taxpayers money, they "study" and their women breed.



Amnesia said:


> She was rlly weird, cause on the phone I was acting cocky sarcastic a bit too when she was talking and I made a crack about "I'll see if I actually wanna take u out after our sex hangut." SHe shot back like "ooohh well, look if we dont vibe we dont vibe whatever, I mean I have hundreds of guys lining up to date me, like theres no shortage of men that wanna be with me so whatever if u dont, its whatever"


She's insecure and obviously takes herself very seriously, probably narc like most women, and women are unable to understand irony or comedy anyways.



Amnesia said:


> No, sex is not that fun.
> 
> 
> @fonzee98
> ...


You put too much effort into it, i used to be like that to the point of losing my boner and losing interest and not cooming because i had already reached and lost peak stimulation while trying to satisfy her instead of myself. I changed strategy to getting my coom first and care not about anything else and enjoyed sex much more. After that you can tryhard on her if you please, with cialis and viagra you don't even have to care about losing your boner.



Syobevoli said:


> This tbh. I much rather live in a virtual reality world than this current world we live in.
> 
> Always when I played online videogames I used to appreciate the fact how every single human has an equal chance in these games with no inherent unfair advantages. Nobody is born with a level, gear or appearance advantage. Online videogames are all about personality, skill, ambition, goals.
> 
> Real life is all about being born attractive, wealthy and in the right environment.


This is why men used to band and raid and kill neighbour tribes, grow some balls.


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 1, 2020)

*@Amnesia HOW DO YOU LIVE YOURSELF KNOWING YOU DONT LOOK LIKE THIS  




Your browser is not able to display this video.




*


----------



## TopzCat1 (Oct 1, 2020)

sytyl said:


> Please please please let her know that she isn't worth a guy who has all those things she wants. Do it subtly or overtly, she has to know. Break her down, let her know she is worthless now to men who respect themselves.


Yeah thsts a good point it's time we start breaking down these egos


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 1, 2020)

why are all these girls so ugly

u have really bad taste jfl


also there are tons of nice women 25-30, its the best age for women


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 1, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> also there are tons of nice women 25-30, its the best age for women


jfl


----------



## Blackpill3d (Oct 1, 2020)

interviews me


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 1, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> 29 years old met off a dating app (not bumble or tinder.) Persian, very athletic and slim but D size boobs. 7.5/10 normie scale face. We texted and talked on the phone for a few hours last night. She said basically all the close to the wall type things reddit/TRP would say it was hilarious.
> 
> - Said she has gotten more picky now that shes older and knows what she wants and won't settle for less. When she was younger she had lower standards and fucked around with a lot of guys she would never touch now. She won't date guys without 6 pack abs and have their stuff together, career, earning a lot, great personality, intelligent.
> -She literally had me take a pic to verify I wasnt a catfish showing my abs cause she doesnt date guys who dont have them
> ...


Nigga I have some questions for u regarding low body fat can you help me?


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2020)

*Lol she asks a day before we're suppose to hang out "I forgot to ask you, are u circumcised or not, cause I'm sorry but if you aren't I don't think it will work"*


----------



## MedAncientGod (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Lol she asks a day before we're suppose to hang out "I forgot to ask you, are u circumcised or not, cause I'm sorry but if you aren't I don't think it will work"*


Down to every last detail holy fucking shit I despise women.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2020)

MedAncientGod said:


> Down to every last detail holy fucking shit I despise women.



For her age she shouldnt be allowed to be this picky.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> For her age she shouldnt be allowed to be this picky.


Then just block that bitch jfl
+tell her she is old and ugly jfl


----------



## MedAncientGod (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> For her age she shouldnt be allowed to be this picky.


Islam is right about Women


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Lol she asks a day before we're suppose to hang out "I forgot to ask you, are u circumcised or not, cause I'm sorry but if you aren't I don't think it will work"*


@Introvertednarc btw


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 3, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> @Introvertednarc btw


Brainwashed Jew American foid .


----------



## wristcel (Oct 3, 2020)

honestly, ask her something like if she has very minimal pussy flaps or something that you can disqualify her on
She sounds like the most annoying cvunt in the world, and she's not even close to being hot enough for such demands lol


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2020)

wristcel said:


> honestly, ask her something like if she has very minimal pussy flaps or something that you can disqualify her on
> She sounds like the most annoying cvunt in the world, and she's not even close to being hot enough for such demands lol



Don't worry I am planning on smashing her and then ending it with her so I can write a field report and when I ghost her I will say something along those lines "sorry ur pussy just isnt tight enough."

This cunt deserves the worst


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Lol she asks a day before we're suppose to hang out "I forgot to ask you, are u circumcised or not, cause I'm sorry but if you aren't I don't think it will work"*



Dang, I was looking forward to tomorrow's report but it sounds like she's looking for an excuse to flake. I think this may be her attempt at toying with you for validation, given she is clearly exhibiting post-wall roastie insecurities.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 4, 2020)

*I'm on the date rn guys. I went to her apartment and she left me here alone within the first 2 minutes to go to the store. I have bad vibes. If I don't update this thread in the next 5 hrs I might be dead, her body is killer hot, her face is hot but like past prime kinda older hot if u know what I mean. Hot but some wrinkles

wish me luck

@CandySniper *


----------



## Hozay (Oct 4, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *I'm on the date rn guys. I went to her apartment and she left me here alone within the first 2 minutes to go to the store. I have bad vibes. If I don't update this thread in the next 5 hrs I might be dead, her body is killer hot, her face is hot but like past prime kinda older hot if u know what I mean. Hot but some wrinkles
> 
> wish me luck
> 
> @CandySniper *


Good luck brother.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Oct 4, 2020)

shes a roastie


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Oct 4, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *I'm on the date rn guys. I went to her apartment and she left me here alone within the first 2 minutes to go to the store. I have bad vibes. If I don't update this thread in the next 5 hrs I might be dead, her body is killer hot, her face is hot but like past prime kinda older hot if u know what I mean. Hot but some wrinkles
> 
> wish me luck
> 
> @CandySniper *


tell us how wide and saggy her vagina is bro, should only slay 18yr olds


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 4, 2020)

Me alone sitting on her couch while she left me here forsome reason


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 4, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Me alone sitting on her couch while she left me here forsome reason
> View attachment 712236


Holy crap dude I recognize that house. That's the house of a serial killer


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Oct 5, 2020)

Wow she even looks good from the back


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Oct 5, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 712261


sextape?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm alive, we banged. She's cool. So many redpills dropped. I will make a whole thread later. I'm still here, she's out walking the dog


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 5, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I'm alive, we banged. She's cool. So many redpills dropped. I will make a whole thread later. I'm still here, she's out walking the dog


Nice


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 5, 2020)

Major lifefuel. I need to ascend and slay like Amnesia. Very exciting life like this. 

LTRs sound boring asf again. Just got reminded of the negging that I had to endure towards the end of my last LTR. Fuck that shit.


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Oct 5, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I'm alive, we banged. She's cool. So many redpills dropped. I will make a whole thread later. I'm still here, she's out walking the dog


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Oct 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I'm alive, we banged. She's cool. So many redpills dropped. I will make a whole thread later. I'm still here, she's out walking the dog



When's the thread dropping my dude?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 6, 2020)

CandySniper said:


> When's the thread dropping my dude?


When I'm not feeling lazy enough to write it all up tbh


----------



## TRNA (Oct 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> When I'm not feeling lazy enough to write it all up tbh


@Amnesia what would you say your face shape is, serious


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 6, 2020)

TRNA said:


> @Amnesia what would you say your face shape is, serious


Everyone IRL tells me it's round


----------



## TRNA (Oct 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Everyone IRL tells me it's round


 I think you look oval or oblong tbh, not bad you pull it off,then again I don't know shit about face shapes,


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Oct 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have a sex hangout scheduled with her sunday. She has the best body Ive seen for a 29 year old
> 
> She said I was the only sexy guy she saw on the whole app and once I verified to her she said I look like an underwear model and was willing to meet
> 
> ...


Can I have the nudes please


----------



## Treasure223 (Nov 23, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I swear I'm gonna switch to SSN fuck this clown world 😞


Wtf i thought you died?


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Jan 13, 2021)

Just been reminded of this thread lol. @Amnesia, did you ever hear back from her?


----------



## Vitruvian (Jan 13, 2021)

sad


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 13, 2021)

CandySniper said:


> Just been reminded of this thread lol. @Amnesia, did you ever hear back from her?



Yeah she sent me a text asking why I lost interest in her and that the onyl reason she could ever think of me losing interest in her was bc I must be in a LTR


Ego much 

JFL


----------



## .👽. (Nov 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah she sent me a text asking why I lost interest in her and that the onyl reason she could ever think of me losing interest in her was bc I must be in a LTR
> 
> 
> Ego much
> ...


any updates? did u make a new thread?


----------



## rydofx (Nov 30, 2021)

Amnesia never loses im telling u. He might not win immensly. But he never takes an l thanks to chadiam


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 30, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> She is coping with her standards as a defense mechanism to protect her ego after getting cheated on


Jfl at ur pfp


----------



## oldcelloser (Nov 30, 2021)

im an old ugly man yet i refuse to even see foids over 25, and neither should you


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 30, 2021)

Update?


----------

